# Went bowfishing for first time last night. Everyone should try it once!



## j_seph (Oct 24, 2010)

Hatcrooster and I went with a friend of mine last night who has a G3 Fan boat. If 5000 watts of light on a boat  don't blow your mind getting pushed by a fan will. Always thought this sport was easy. rofl
I did manage to shoot a 5lb channel and a carp. I ain't never shot a bow so much in my life, miss and enjoy it. I think we ended up with about 12-15 fish total. Never realized how many fish were in a lake. We seen every species lake hartwell has to offer other than striper, hybrid, and flathead. 

Oh yea those bass guys ain't gotta clue what they are missing without lights and a fan. Could of definetly had total weight and big fish. 
This was one addiction I did not want.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Oct 24, 2010)

Oh yeah the hook is in deep now. You'll be wanting to go all the time now.


----------



## Michael (Oct 24, 2010)

Welcome to the Brotherhood


----------



## j_seph (Oct 24, 2010)

Did I mention I have a 19' carolina skiff. Believe thats why I was missing, engineering my boat.


----------



## manok (Oct 24, 2010)

Went once, I didn't shoot as i'm left handed & couldn't borrow a bow.

I thoroughly enjoyed myself, we were on the water from early evening until & after daybreak.

Have told anyone who will listen " go at least once, if you get the opportunity ".

It's a blast.


----------



## hatchrooster (Oct 25, 2010)

We sure did have a ball.Like joe said you miss and still enjoy shooting.Had a good time and want to go again.


----------



## Hard Core (Oct 28, 2010)

Bowfishing is the "Meth" of outdoor sports. It only takes one hit and 99% are hooked.


----------



## j_seph (Oct 28, 2010)

Hard Core said:


> Bowfishing is the "Meth" of outdoor sports. It only takes one hit and 99% are hooked.


 I'd say, done got my deck design done, hopefully buy the steel next week and get the cutting done.


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 10, 2011)

I got a new boat during the middle of duck season and I cant wait till the end of duck season to start getting the deck on this one. probably dont need a deck but tried the G3 with lights on the rail and then built the deck and putem under the deck and I just like not havin the glare from the lights when they are under there.


----------

